# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Professionnalisation/Alternance] BTS SIO SLAM Toulouse

## GregJub

Aprs une rorientation et une premire anne en IUT analyse et programmation informatique en cours du soir, je recherche une entreprise o effectuer mon alternance pour la prochaine rentre dans le cadre d'un BTS Services Informatiques aux Organisations, option Solutions Logicielles et Applications Mtiers.

Rgion : agglomration de Toulouse
Centre de formation : GRETA Toulouse, 26 boulevard Dodat de Sverac
31076 TOULOUSE CEDEX 3 
Dure : 2 ans

----------

